# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kungimi

## Manulaki

Ne "deget kryesore" te krishterimit, ku pranohet Trinitia, kungimi eshte nje nga momentet kryesore ne jeten e nje te Krishteri.

Cili eshte mendimi juaj, a kthehet vera ne gjak me te vertete, apo buka ne trupin e Krishtit, apo eshte thjesht nje akt simbolik per te kujtuar ate qe Krishti beri per ne.

Une personalisht besoj, se po Buka behet trup i Krishtit, dhe po vera behet Gjaku i Krishtit per bekim apo per mallkim ne trupin dhe jeten e besimtarit. (1Korintasve.11:17-34) Dhe kjo per arsyet qe Krishti urdheroi qe te behet kungimi, jo thjesht per te perkujtuar ate qe ai beri, por per t'u bere pjesemarres ne vuajtjet dhe ringjalljen e Tij.
Dhe po besoj se kjo eshte nje gje e mrekullueshme dhe mistike, dhurate e Perendise.

Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

*Kungata Hyjnore*

_Shkeputur nga libri "Besimi Orthodhoks"_

Kungata Hyjnore është quajtur si Misteri i mistereve; i cili i përshkon tërë misteret e tjerë. Kungata është misteri në të cilin buka dhe vera e blatuar ndryshohen prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë në trupin e vërtetë dhe Gjakun e vërtetë të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht. Në çdo mister tjetër ne thërresim bekimet e Perëndisë në disa elemente materiale, që ato të shenjtërohen. Ky element mund të jetë ujë, vaj apo diçka tjetër. Vetëm në Kungatën Hyjnore ne thërrasim bekimin e Perëndisë mbi elementet materiale të bukës dhe verës dhe i kërkojmë Atij që jo vetëm t'i shenjtërojë, por t'i ndryshojë në gjakun dhe Trupin e Jisu Krishtit. Kështu që, kur ne marrim Kungatën, ne marrim vetë Krishtin, bëjmë një bashkim intim me Të dhe me jetën e përjetshme. Aq i madh është ky mister, sa që ne nuk mund ta shprehim dot, por vetëm falenderojmë Zotin. E falenderojmë për këtë dhuratë; sa që edhe Kungata e Shenjtë quhet Eukaristia, që do të thotë Falenderim. Ky mister, së bashku me pagëzimin, janë themeluar nga vetë Zoti dhe janë të lidhur ngushtë me njëri-tjetrin. Pa këto dy mistere ne nuk hyjmë dot në Mbretërinë dhe nuk kemi Jetë. Zoti tha që po te mos lindim prej uji dhe fryme (pagëzimi,) nuk do të hyjmë në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë, por edhe nëse nuk ushqehemi? çfarë lindi nga pagëzimi nuk do të rrojë. "Me të vërtetë po ju them: po të mos hani Trupin e Birit të njeriut, dhe po të mos pini gjakun e Tij, nuk do të keni jetë në veten tuaj". (Joan, 6:53). Me pagëzimin lindim në jeten shpirtërore, por me Kungatën ushqehemi. Lindja është vetëm një herë por ushqimi duhet i vazhdueshëm.
Ky mister përbëhet nga dy momente të veçanta: 1) ndryshimi apo trasformimi i bukës dhe i verës në Gjakun dhe Trupin e Zotit, dhe 2) kungimi me gjakun dhe Trupin e Krishtit. Kungata është një mister i pakaluar, në atë çfarë ajo është dhe në atë se çfarë ajo kryen e përmbush. Në Ungjillin sipas Matheut (26:26-28), tregohet që Jisui në Darkën Mistike, mori bukën, dhe si e bekoi, e theu, e ua dha nxënësve duke thënë: "Mermi e hani: ky është Trupi im". Pastaj mori potirin, edhe se u fal nderse, ua dha atyre, duke thënë: "Pini të gjithë prej këtij, sepse ky është Gjaku im...". E njëjta gjë tregohet edhe në Ungjillin sipas Markut (14), si edhe në atë të Lukës (22). Fjalët e Shpëtimtarit në Darkën Mistike: "Ky është Trupi im, që thyhet për ju, ky është gjaku im i Dhiatës së Re, që derdhet për shumë për ndjesën e mëkateve", janë krejtësisht të qarta, dhe nuk lejojnë interpretime të tjera, përveçse atij direkt, d. m. th., që nxënësve iu ishte dhënë Trupi dhe Gjaku i vërtetë i Krishtit. Dhe kjo është plotësisht në harmoni me premtimin e dhënë nga Shpëtimtari në kapitullin e gjashtë të Ungjillit të Joanit, lidhur me Trupin dhe Gjakun e tij.

*Çfarë është kungata?*

Kungata është një takim personal me Krishtin e Gjallë. Kungimi
është dhoma nusërore e shpirtit tonë, ku ai takohet me Dhëndërin Hyjnor. Ashtu siç Mirosja është një Rushaje (Pentekosti) personale, ashtu edhe Kungimi është një Darkë Mistike personale. Ne jetojmë dhe marrirn atë që jetuan dhe morën nxënësit në dhomën e sipërme në Jerusalem, kur Zoti ynë hëngri bashkë me ta Pashkën. Shën Qirili i Jerusalemit thotë: "Krishti dha tek fëmijët e dhomës nusërore gëzimin e Trupit dhe të Gjakut të tij". Një tjetër nga Etërit e kishës, Theodoreti, shkruan: "Në ngrënien e elementëve të Dhëndërit dhe në pirjen e gjakut të tij, ne kryejmë një bashkim martesor", Shën Ambrozi thotë që kur Trupi i Krishtit prek buzët e besimtarit, kjo është me të vërtetë një puthje dhënë shpirtit nga Krishti. Kungata është Eskaton Omega, që ndërhyn në histrori, është shijimi i të ardhmes, qielli i pranishëm në tokë. Krishterimi është më tepër se dogmë apo doktrinë. Eshtë Krishti vetë që jeton ndër ne.

*Eshtë më tepër se simbol*

Kisha gjithmonë i ka besuar fjalët: "Ky është Trupi im... ", në kuptimin direkt të tyre dhe jo si simbol. DIKAKIA, një nga dokumentet më të vjetër të krishtërimit, deklaron që buka e vera janë të shenjta; ato janë ushqimi dhe pija shpirtërore që japin jetën e përjetëshme. Shën Ignati shkruan që: "Kungata është mishi i Shpëtimtarit Jisu Krisht, i cili pësoi për mëkatet tona, dhe që Ati në mirësinë e tij e ngriti përsëri". Ai e quan Kungatën një ilaç për përjetësinë (farmakon athanasias), një antidot kundër vdekjes. Kur Jisui foli ato fjalë, ai kishte ndër mend pikërisht ato që tha.Buka dhe vera që ne rnarrim në kungim janë realisht dhe jo simbolikisht, Trupi dhe Gjaku i tij. Sepse ne të Jisui tha: "Sepse mishi im është me të vërtetë ushqim, edhe gjaku im me të vërtetë për të pirë. Ai që ha mishin tim dhe pi gjakun tim, mbetet tek unë, edhe unë tek ai"(Joan 6:55-56).
Shën Joan Gojarti shkruan: "Çfarë është në potir është e njëjta me atë që doli nga ija e Krishtit. Çfarë është buka? Trupi i Krishtit". ...buka që unë do ju jap është mishi im, të cilin unë do ta jap për jetën e botës" (Joan 6:51). Kështu, kur një orthodhoks merr kungatën, ai merr Trupin dhe Gjakun e vërtetë të Jisuit, të njëjtin trup që eci në detin e Galilesë dhe qetësoi stuhinë, të njëjtin trup që me vënien e duarve shëroi të verbërin, të njëjtin trup që u kryqëzua në Golgotha për mëkatet tona, të njëjtin trup që u ugjall dhe ndonëse porta ishte mbyllur, ai hyri brenda; të njëjtin trup që u ngjit në qiell dhe qëndron në të djathtë të Atit, të njëjtin trup që do të vijë të gjykojë të gjallët e të vdekurit.

*Përgatitja për kungim*

Agjërimi. Kur flasim për kungimin përnjëherë do na vijë ndër mend agjërimi Kaq i ngatërruar dhe i keqkuptuar është problemi i agjërimit, sa që shpesh edhe priftërinjtë nuk janë të një mendje, çfarë ka mësuar njëri nuk mëson tjetri. Ne nuk mund në këtë artikull të shkurtër të sqarojmë gjithçka rreth agjerimit, por do mundohemi të sqarojmë gjërat kryesore. Agjërimi është një disiplinë shpirtërore që ka për qëllim të vlerësojë pjesëmarrjen tonë në Kungim, dhe në asnjë rnënyrë nuk duhet të shihet si një shfajësim për të qëndruar larg potirit. Fillimisht duhet të theksojmë që agjërimi nuk është një disiplinë që kufizon vetëm ushqimin. Të agjërosh nuk do të thotë vetëm të mos hash, por edhe të mos gënjesh, të mos vjedhësh, të mos shpifësh, të mos kurvërosh etj. Shpesh dëgjon të krishterë orthodhoksë që të thonë se kanë agjëruar të Mërkurën dhe të Premten duan të kungohen të Dielën. Në fakt agjëriini të Mërkurë dhe të Premte nuk lidhet me Kungatën. Kisha e kërkon këtë agjërim edhe nëse ti nuk kungohesh. Disa të tjerë gjejnë justifikim për të mos kunguar ngaqë nuk kanë agjëraar tërë javën, apo nuk kanë mbajtur një kreshmë të gjatë. Nuk ka ndonjë kanun që të vendosi ndonjë kusht për marjen e kungimit. Shën Nikodhim Ajoriti thotë: " Nga kanunet nuk urdhërohet mbajtja e ndonjë kreshme para marrjes së kungatës". Eshtë e vërtetë që agjërimi na lartëson për kungatën, por megjithë agjërimin ne kurrë nuk jemi të denjë për atë. Kungata është një dhuratë, ne e marrim jo sepse jemi të denjë, por nga mirësia e Zotit. Takimi me Zotin gjithmonë duhet paraprirë nga një përgatitje, ashtu siç paraprihet çdo takim i rëndësishëm. Kisha kërkon nga besnikët që ata të kenë mbajtur agjërimin për kungatën. Por çfarë është agjërimi për kungatën? Nëse lexojmë Letrën e Parë të Pavlit drejtuar Korinthianëve shohim që ishte zakoni të hahej në shtëpi para se të shkonin në kishë për kungim. Kjo tregon që nuk kishte agjërim përpara, -të paktëm në atë ditë. Mbas disa vitesh Kisha zhvilloi agjërimin për kungatën, që ishte agjërimi komplet nga ushqimi dhe pija në mëngjezin para marrjes së Kungatës. Teologu orthodhoks Timothy Ware shkruan: "Orhodhoksia insiston.në një agjërim strikt përpara kungimit, asgjë nuk mund të hahet apo të pihet mbas zgjimit në mëngjez". Pra nëse ju mbani agjërimin e Kungatës dhe nuk keni
ndonjë problem moral që mund t'ju mbajë larg Potirit, atëherë ju jeni i detyraar të merrni Krishtin i cili blatohet në Meshë. Tërë qëllimi i Meshës Hyjnore është pikërisht Kungimi, Takimi me Zotin. Në këtë kuptim është parë përgatitja përpara, si një përpjekje për t'u denjësuar. Mendimi që nuk kungohern ngaqë nuk kam mbajtur një të gjatë qëndron. Ne nuk duhet ta shmangim
kungimin kur ne mendojmë që jemi të padenjë e mëkatarë. Pikërisht pse jemi të padenjë e mëkatarë ne kemi nevojë për të. Duhet ta marrim për shërimin e shpirtit dhe t'i afrohemi Potirit me "frikë Perëndie, shprese dhe dhashuri".

*Rrëfimi*

Edhe rrëfimi duhet parë në idenë e një përgatitjeje përpara rnarjes së Kungimit. Kisha nuk e ndalon atë që do të rrëfehet para çdo kungimi. Por duhet patur parasysh që rrëfimi para kungimit nuk është një kusht i domosdoshëm. Asnjë mister nuk është i varar nga një mister tjetër, por ato janë të ndërthurur me njëri-tjetrin. Rrëfimi para takimit me Zotin është parë eë idenë e shprehur nga vetë Zoti, që kur vjen të flijosh në altar dhe nëse ke ndonjë gjë kundër vëllait, shko në fillim pajtohu me të, pastaj eja e flijo. Rrëfimi është një pajtim, vendos një paqe në shpirt dhe na ndihrnon ta takojfnë me gëzim Zotin. Prandaj edhe rrëfimi nuk duhet të jetë një justifikim për t'u mos u kunguar. Ai. duhet të na lartësojë për kurigimin dhe jo të na largojë.

*Shpeshësia e Kungimit*

Në veprat e Apostujve shohim që të krishterët e Jerasalemit mblidheshin së bashku me Apostujt për të celebraar Misterin e Meshës Hyjnore (Vep. 2:42-47). Në vargjet 46-47, thuhet: "Edhe përdita ishin duke pritur me një zemër në Hieroret, e thyenin bukë nëpër çdo shtëpi, e hanin me gëzim e me kthjelltësi zemre, duke
lavdëraar Perëndinë, e duke patur hir para gjithë popullit. Edhe
Zoti shtonte përdita ndë kishat ata që shpëtonin". Pra të krishterët e Jerusaleinit së bashku ine Apostujt kungoheshin përditë. Konfesori Job thotë: "Po të jetë e mundur edhe përditë lejohet kungimi, për priftërinjtë dhe për laikët, për burrat e për gratë, për femijët dhe për pleqtë". Shën Vasili i rnadh shkruan, "Eshtë mirë dhe e dobishme të marrësh kungimin çdo ditë, sepse vetë Krishti thotë qartë "ai që ha mishin tirn dhe pi gjakun tim ka jetë të përjetëshme" (Joan. 6:54). Sepse kush është ai që dyshon se pjesëmarrja e vazhdueshnie në jetë nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse të shtosh jetën? Unë vetë kungohem katër herë në javë: të dielën, të mërkurën, të preten dhe të shtunën, por edhe në ditë të tjera ka ndonjë përkujtim të ndonjë shenjti". Shën Ambrozi, peshkop i shquar i Milanos duke kritikuar ata që nuk kungoheshin shpesh thotë: "Duhet të bëjmë një jetë të tillë, që të jemi në gjendje të kungohemi përditë". Kanunet e Kishës urdhëronin që nëse dikush nuk e merrte kungatën për tre të diela rresht, pa ndonjë arsye, ai duhet të çkishërohej. Këtë mendim kishin të tërë Etërit e Kishës dhe kjo ishte praktika e Kishës. Por për fat të keq, nga disa arsye të c aktuara historike, në Kishë filloi një praktikë e gabuar në lidhje me kungimin. Gjatë pushtimit turk, meqënëse mundësitë ishin të kufizuara filloi paktika e kungimit vetëm katër herë në vit; mbas katër kreshmave të mëdha. Për kungim kisha kërkon vetëm respektimin e agjërimeve që ajo ka caktuar dhe jo Kreshma të posaçme. Shën Nikodhim Ajoriti rnori inisiativën për të rifilluar përsëri kungimin e shpeshtë në Malin Athos dhe në Kishën Orthodhokse në përgjithësi. Në vitin 1783 ai shkroi një broshurë "Rreth kungimit të shpeshtë". Ndonëse ai u kritikua nga disa, një dekret zyrtar i Sinodit të Kostandinopojës (gusht 1819) e pranoi parimin e tij që çdo besnik duhet të merrte kungimin në çdo meshë. Tani ky është një kanun zyrtar i kishës. Të marrësh kunginiin tre-katër herë në vit nuk është ndonjë gjë e keqe, por të ushqehesh çdo ditë është shumë më mirë. Sa më afër dhe sa më shpesh ta takosh Zotin aq më mirë është dhe aq më shumë shpirti është i ndritshëm dhe i forcuar.

*Rëndësia e kungimit*

Për të theksuar rëndësinë e Kungimit po përsërisim përsëri fjalët e Zotit: "Me të vërtetë, me të vërtetë, po ju them juve, në mos hëngërshi mishin e të Birit të njeriut, edhe në rnos pifshi gjakun e tij, s'keni jetë në veten tuaj. Ai që ha mishin tim, dhe pi gjakun tim, ka jetë të përjetshme, dhe unë do ta ngjall në ditët e pastajme" (Joan 6:53-54). Kungimi nuk është diçka sipas dëshirës. Eshtë një nevojë e domosdoshme për shpëtimin siç është besa, pendimi, rrëfimi dhe pagëzimi. Duke folur për Kungatën Nikolla Kabasila thotë: "Ajo është përmbushja e të gjitha mistereve dhe jo vetëm një prej tyre... Të gjitha përpjekjet njerëzore arrinjë në qëllimin final. Sepse në këtë mister ne arrimë Zotin Vetë, dhe Zoti Vetë ëshë bërë një me ne, në më të përkryerin e të gjitha bashkimeve... Ky është misteri final, më larg se ai nuk është e mundur të shkohet dhe asgjë nuk mund t'i shtohet". Po e përfundojmë me një pjesë nga Filokalia. Një njeri i shenjtë i cili kishte fuqi mbi demonët, i pyet njëherë frymërat e liga: "Kush janë gjërat që ju keni më shumë frikë tek të krishterët? Ata i përgjigjen: "Me të vërtetë ju zotëroni tre gjëra të mëdha: E para është ajo që ju varni në qafë, e dyta është ajo që ju laheni në Kishë dhe e treta ajo që merrni në Kishë". Ai i pyet përsëri: "Nga këto cilën keni më shumë frikë?" Ata u përgjigjën: "Nëse ju ruani mirë atë që merrni në Kishë (Kungatën), asnjë nga ne nuk mund t'ju dëmtojë". Tre gjërave iu
trembeshin demonët, Kryqit, Pagëzimit dhe Kungimit, por më shumë i trembeshin raajtjes së pastër të Kungatës Hyjnore.

*(Pjesa e Ungjillit)*
"Me të vërtetë, me të vërtetë po ju them se po të mos hani mishin e Birit të njeriut dhe të mos pini gjakun e tij, nuk do të keni jetë në veten tuaj. Kush ha mishin tim dhe pi gjakun tim, ka jetën e amëshuar; dhe unë do ta ngjall në ditën e fundit".

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

teme shume interesante Manulaki  :buzeqeshje:  missed you

Albo shume flm per informacionin

Manulaki gjithashtu besoj, e the shume bukur "Une personalisht besoj, se po Buka behet trup i Krishtit, dhe po vera behet Gjaku i Krishtit per bekim apo per mallkim ne trupin dhe jeten e besimtarit. (1Korintasve.11:17-34) Dhe kjo per arsyet qe Krishti urdheroi qe te behet kungimi, jo thjesht per te perkujtuar ate qe ai beri, por per t'u bere pjesemarres ne vuajtjet dhe ringjalljen e Tij.
Dhe po besoj se kjo eshte nje gje e mrekullueshme dhe mistike, dhurate e Perendise."

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje Manulaki,

Te falenderoj qe u ktheve serisht ne forum. Shkrimet e tua i kane munguar ketij forumi.
Une shoh tek ty nje moter qe e kerkon me zell Krishtin!

Ti ke hapur nje teme shume interesante. 

Kungimi eshte dicka qe ka dhene Zoti yne per perjetimin e Tij te perditshem, por vlera kryesor e Kungimit eshte brenda Kishes dhe aty Kungimi gjen kuptimin real te tij.

Por per fat te keq, kungimi shpeshhere eshte bere mjet:
1-)Ndarjeje dhe percarjeje ne Kishen e Krishtit
2-)Mjet ushtrimi pushteti dhe presioni mbi besimtaret duke i perjashtuar nga kungata dhe ne menyre indirekte dhe nga mbreteria e Perendise
3-)Largimi nga Krishti i besimtareve duke bere qe Krishti te perjetohet "me hope"

Mos u cudit ne keto qe po them.

Ate dite qe Zoti yne tradhetohej, mori buken e veren duke ua dhene nxenesve te tij:  Ky eshte Trupi Im, ky eshte Gjaku Im. Bejeni kete ne perkujtimin tim, * sa here te hani e te pini*

Apostujt dhe Kisha e hershme i qendruan besnike ketij mesimi te thjeshte te Krishtit dhe "kungoheshin" perdite, madje sa here uleshin ne tavoline, sa here futnin nje kafshate ne goje apo pinin nje gote vere ne komunion me njeri-tjetrin!

Tek ata cdo gje kujtonte Krishtin, cdo gje ishte pikture e Tij,. Keshtu ndodh me te gjithe ata qe e dashurojne Ate.

Kaluan kohet dhe uzurpatoret nuk mund ta lejonin thjeshtesine shpirterore te kungimit te superonte "thellesite intelektuale" dhe filluan te ngrinin dogma e doktrina, aq sa deshperimisht mundoheshin te zbulonin se ne cilin moment vera shnderrohej ne gjak te Krishtit (!!??!?) gjate ritit fetar qe zevendesoi Agapet e Apostujve dhe vellezerve dhe motrave te shekujve te pare!

Une mund te them se Krishti nuk erdhi per te sjelle Magjine ne Toke. Erdhi per te na dhene Jete, se Ai eshte Jeta dhe Drita jone!
Ai nuk erdhi per te themeluar rite te errta mistiko-prifterore, por per te sjelle thjeshtesin e Jetes.
Ai nuk erdhi per ta veshtiresuar ardhjen te Ati duke ngritur doktrina te errta, por per tu bere Rruge. Ai eshte Jeta, ata qe e dashurojne e marrin dhe ata qe e marrin nuk vdesin kurre me. A e beson ti kete?

----------


## deshmuesi

Manulaki deshrioj tju bej nje pyetje, por gjithmone me qellim te mire: Ne ate moment qe JEzusi e mori veren dhe buken, dhe ja u dha apsotujve te tij, vera ne kupte ishte vertet GJAKU i tij, dhe BUKa ishte vertet TRupi i tij, apo Jezusi i quajti ato  simbol?  Kete peyetje ta bej sepse , kjo eshte KUNGATA e pare, ne SHEMBULL te se ciles kryhet cdo kungate. Pra une nuk mund te pranoj se, kungata e sotme eshte e ndryshme nga ajo  e para qe Krishti beri me apsotujt e tij.
 Pershendetje deshmuesi.

----------


## Albo

Matrix dhe Deshmuesi, po ta lexoni me kujdes temen, Manulaki e ka hapur tetor 2003, pra 4 muaj me pare. Tema e saj nuk kish marre asnje pergjigje, dhe e dini pse, sepse asnje prej ju nuk beson ne KUNGIM dhe as nuk merr KUNGATEN e Shenjte ne Kishat qe ju shkoni.

Prandaj mos u beni hipokrite ne syte e Perendise qe di edhe sa fije kloku keni ne koke, thoni hapur dhe qarte. NUK BESOJ NE KUNGIM. Lerini hipokrizite e njerezve qe japin mendim edhe per gjerat ne te cilat nuk besojne.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

Albo, mos i gjyko te tjeret. As une nuk e kisha pare kete teme dhe kujtova se ishte shkruar tani nga Manulaki. Vetem kur lexova shkrimin tend pashe se kjo teme ishte shume e vjeter. Keshtu pra mendoj se, ashtu sic nuk e kisha vene re kete teme une me pare, ashtu do kete ndodhur edhe me te tjeret.

Nuk besoj se kjo teme eshte nje teme e veshtire dhe se te tjeret i shmangen me qellim. Une per veten time, bashkohem me mendimin e Matrix. Nuk bie dakort me kungimin qe behet as ne kishat protestante dhe sidomos ne ato institucionale. 

Persa i perket asaj qe kishat institucionale kane bere, dmth. e kane kthyer kungimin ne dicka magjike(kujto ritet pagane para krishterimit), jam krejtesisht kunder. Nga ana tjeter jam kunder asaj qe behet ne kishat protestante, nje dicka rituale me teper se sa jetesore. Ne se shohim dhjaten e re, si ne kishen e Jerusalemit, ashtu edhe ne kishat qe Pali mbolli, do shohim se eshte krejt ndryshe nga ai kungim qe ne bejme sot. Te krishteret e pare mblidheshin se bashku dhe sa here qe hanin bashke ndanin buken dhe veren dhe perkujtonin vdekjen e Krishtit se bashku.

Sot fatkeqesisht, ne kishat e organizuara, sa here qe behet darka e Zotit, te krishteret lexojne ato qe Pali ka thene drejtuar kishes se Korinthit. Por mos harroni se Pali i shkroi keto gjera mbi darken e Zotit, pasi ne ate kishe kishin filluar te kishin probleme, disa deheshin, disa ngopeshin ndersa disa te tjere ngelnin pa ngrene. 

Imagjinoni pak kishat e tjera te asaj kohe. Ata mblidheshin se bashku, hanin dhe pinin se bashku, dhe ndanin buken dhe veren per te perkujtuar vdekjen e Krishtit. Cdo gje shkonte ne rregull, keshtu qe Pali nuk kishte perse t'u shkruante atyre ndonje gje per darken e Zotit. Ata nuk hapnin dhjaten e re te lexonin vargjet e Palit ne nje menyre rituale (atehere as nuk egzistonete dhjata e re), por ata mblidheshin se bashku ne darka te quajtur Agape, dhe darka te tilla, ashtu sic mund ta kuptoje kushdo ishin te zhurmshme, te gjalla, plot me lutje dhe lavderime drejtuar Perendise dhe plot gezim dhe deklarata dashurie ndaj njeri-tjetrit dhe ndaj Perendise. Ato takime nuk ishin sic jane takimet e sotshme, plot qetesi dhe nje ndjenje frike ne c'do besimtar nese po e merr darken e Zotit denjesisht apo jo, dhe sikur po ben dicka magjike, apo shume serioze per te qene i lirshem dhe per te qeshur a folur, apo diskutuar me vellezer te tjere, apo ku e di une se c'fare mund te ndodhe ne darka te tilla te zakonshme.

Le te krahasoje pra dikush darkat e Zotit qe beheshin ne shekujt e pare me ato qe behen sot.  Ndryshimi eshte shume i madh, si nata me diten. Ajo qe me shqeteson mua ne lidhje me darken e Zotit eshte se kishat e organizuara, kane marre si shembull rastin me te keq te kishes se Korinthit, dhe i jane ngjitur atij shemblli duke thene se ne bejme c'fare thote bibla. Por vetem c'fare thote bibla nuk bejne ata. Pasi duket qarte se takimet ne ate kohe nuk kane asnje ngjashmeri me takimet e kishave te organizuara sot. (Sa per kishat ortodokse dhe katolike as qe e marr mundimin te futem ne diskutim, pasi jane tejet larg asaj qe benin kishat e para.)

Keshtu pra sot, ne vend te thelbit, ka hyre tipikja, ritualja, siperfaqesorja. Kam jetuar disa here se si behet darka e Zotit ne kishat qe ndodhen jashte sistemit fetar. Jane te pa parashikuara, sic behet njera nuk behet tjetra, jane spontane, plot gezim, hare, shprehje dashurie dhe as nje here nuk dihet se sa kohe do zgjasi. Mund te zgjasi nje ore, por mund te zgjasi edhe me ore te tera. Keto jane takimet e nje kishe qe nuk lidhet nga traditat apo zakonet fetare. 

Duke e mbyllur, dua te them se do luftohem apo kundershtohem per keto mendime "radikale", por nuk me behet vone fare se une nuk dua t'u pelqej njerezve, por dua te bej ate qe i pelqen Perendise.

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo, papjekuria e te krishterit duket nga gjykimi qe ai ben tjetrit. Une ne asnje vend nuk kam folur rreth kungates, dhe ti thua ....... E cfare meund tju them me!  Ta ben nje gabim:  ngatron te tjeret me vetveten. 
Nese do te mundesh ti, ( meqese eshte teme e vjeter dhe Manulaki nuk pergjigjet) pergjigju ti pyejtes time dhe te shohim se cfare ti mendon.
 Albo perpiqu te kutposh nje gje qe eshte shume e rendesishme ne besim. Mos gjyko qe te mos gjykohesh. Por edhe nese gjykon, kete ta besh pas DREJTESISE, dmth, pas Krishtit.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi_ 
> *Manulaki deshrioj tju bej nje pyetje, por gjithmone me qellim te mire: Ne ate moment qe JEzusi e mori veren dhe buken, dhe ja u dha apsotujve te tij, vera ne kupte ishte vertet GJAKU i tij, dhe BUKa ishte vertet TRupi i tij, apo Jezusi i quajti ato  simbol?  Kete peyetje ta bej sepse , kjo eshte KUNGATA e pare, ne SHEMBULL te se ciles kryhet cdo kungate. Pra une nuk mund te pranoj se, kungata e sotme eshte e ndryshme nga ajo  e para qe Krishti beri me apsotujt e tij.
>  Pershendetje deshmuesi.*


Pershendetje vella!

Do te te pergjigjem me vargun e poezise te Matrix qe mund ta lexosh tek Eshtrat Tregojne .




> _Postuar më parë nga Matrix_ 
> *Porosia e vetme
> 
> Ne bar nje dite u ul Mesuesi,
> ashtu sic e kish zakon,
> dhe rreth tij u mblodhen turmat
> dhe Ai ze e i meson!
> 
> "Me thoni pak, ju bashkekombes,
> ...

----------


## Manulaki

Albo faleminderit per informacionin. 

Gjithashtu dhe dicka tjeter, nuk mendoj se une besoj per te plotesuar nje ritual nese besoj se ha trupin dhe pi gjakun e Krishtit. Une nuk besoj ne kulte.

Kjo nuk eshte ne pergjigje te ndonje mendimi, eshte thjesht nje shpjegim i asaj qe une besoj.

pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## Matrix

Une dua te shtoj dicka ne lidhje me Kungimin...

Gjithe qellimi i Zotit per njeriun ishte Miqesia me kete njeri.
Te ngrenit e te pirit (kungimi) jane aspekte te kesaj miqesie.

Ashtu sikurse me nje mik mund te ulesh e te hash nje darke, e njejta gje eshte dhe me Krishtin.

Krishti ne Darkat e Kishes eshte Njeri prej te ulurve ne tavoline. Ai ulet prane nesh, madje futet dhe neper gotat e behet vera, shtrihet ne tavoline e behet buka

Darkat e Kishes me Krishtin jane pjese e Miqesise qe filloi ne Eden dhe u prish me renies. Me pas u vazhdua me miqesine e Abrahamit me Zotin. Perseri ketu kemi tryezen e miqesise.

Me pas kemi Moisiun dhe pleqte qe ngjiten ne malin Sinai dhe hane e pine me Zotin, nderkohe qe populli shihte poshte malit bubullimat dhe rrufete.

Kudo gjate Bibles deshmohet se Krishti donte vecse miqesine me njeriun dhe jo ritet. 

Agje magjike, asgje rituale, asgje perkujtimore nuk eshte Kungimi.

Ai eshte vecse DARKA E MIQESISE E KISHES ME KRISHTIN, KU KRISHTI ESHTE VERA DHE BUKA!

Nusja dhe Dhendri ne nje tavoline,
ku Dhendrri behet Buke e Vere per Te
realizojne perjete qellimin e Krijimit,
Miqesine me Zotin s'e zevendeson asgje!

----------


## deshmuesi

> _Postuar më parë nga Manulaki_ 
> *Ne "deget kryesore" te krishterimit, ku pranohet Trinitia, kungimi eshte nje nga momentet kryesore ne jeten e nje te Krishteri.
> 
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj, a kthehet vera ne gjak me te vertete, apo buka ne trupin e Krishtit, apo eshte thjesht nje akt simbolik per te kujtuar ate qe Krishti beri per ne.
> 
> Une personalisht besoj, se po Buka behet trup i Krishtit, dhe po vera behet Gjaku i Krishtit per bekim apo per mallkim ne trupin dhe jeten e besimtarit. (1Korintasve.11:17-34) Dhe kjo per arsyet qe Krishti urdheroi qe te behet kungimi, jo thjesht per te perkujtuar ate qe ai beri, por per t'u bere pjesemarres ne vuajtjet dhe ringjalljen e Tij.
> Dhe po besoj se kjo eshte nje gje e mrekullueshme dhe mistike, dhurate e Perendise.
> 
> Pershendetje*


 Manulaki  te pakten ji serioze ne vete pyejten qe ti ben. Ne  nuk po falsim nese duhet apo jo i krishteri te beje kungimin, pra je  ti ajo qe pyet dhe thua: A kthehet vera na gjak me te vertete, dhe  buka ne trupin e Krishtit, apo eshte thjesht nje akt simbolik per te kujtuar ate qe Krishti beri per ne? Kjo  eshte pyetja jote Manulaki. Ne llogjiken e kesja pyetje qe ti ben, une kerkoj te di prej teje: NE momentin qe Jezusi mori veren dhe buken, dhe ja u dha ato apsotujve, ishin ato vertet gjaku dhe mishi i JEzusit apo ...?
 Tani nese sheh pergjigjen tende, vertet ti i je shmangur pyejtes time. Une te pyes pa qellim dhe ti mund te pergjigjesh ose jo.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Manulaki

Pershendetje
Vete Krishti tha:"..hani, ky eshte trupi im, pini, ky eshte gjaku im, i beselidhjes se re" 

Persa i perket seriozitetit, nuk mendoj se une e kam humbur ndonjehere keshtu qe s'ka pse ta vesh ne dyshim.

Une thjesht degjoj ate qe thuhet, ne kete rast, dhe nuk me duket se ka ndonje simbolizem ketu.

Manulaki

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Matrix_ 
> *Agje magjike, asgje rituale, asgje perkujtimore nuk eshte Kungimi.
> 
> Ai eshte vecse DARKA E MIQESISE E KISHES ME KRISHTIN, KU KRISHTI ESHTE VERA DHE BUKA!
> 
> Nusja dhe Dhendri ne nje tavoline,
> ku Dhendrri behet Buke e Vere per Te
> realizojne perjete qellimin e Krijimit,
> Miqesine me Zotin s'e zevendeson asgje!*


AMEN. Dua te them se ti Matrix, me kete shkrimin tend kalon pertej doktrinave njerezore te cilat nuk bejne asgje tjeter vecse te percajne popullin e Perendise, dhe futesh ne thelb te temes, duke u qenderzuar ne Krisht dhe ne miqesine e Perendise me njeriun e cila u arrit nepermjet vdekjes se Krishtit ne Kryq.

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje!

 Me thene te drejten kuptimin e fjales kungim e mora vesh nga kjo teme e hapur ne forum, me pare as qe e kisha idene se cfare do te thote. Ne kishen tone ne i themi "Darka e Zotit", ashtu sic thuhet edhe ne Bibel.
Ne kishen ku une shkoj, zakonisht e kujtojme Darken e Zotit te djelen e pare te muajit. Une mendoj se ashtu sic thuhet edhe ne Bibel tek 1 Korintasve se kjo gje behet ne perkujtim te asaj qe Zoti beri per ne në Kryq. Ne falenderojme Zotin per shpetimin e Tij te mrekullueshem dhe secili ne heshtje analizon vetveten dhe i rrefejme mekatet Atij dhe i lutemi Atij qe te na perdore per lavdine e Tij.
Buka dhe vera (ne perdorim leng rrushi ne vend te veres) jane simbole te asaj qe Krishti beri per ne dhe aty nuk ka asgje mistike ose te vecante, por thjesht me keto te dyja kujtojme trupin e Zotit qe u thye ne kryq dhe gjakun qe Ai derdhi per Beselidhjen e Re.

 Falenderoj moter Manulakin qe e hapi kete teme dhe me thene te drejten une mesova dicka te re prej saj. Secili ka nje mendim te tijin dhe nje interpretim te tijin per Darken e Zotit dhe duket sikur mendimet tona jane ne kundershtim me njeri-tjetrin, por po te shikojme qellimin e Darkes se Zotit qe perkujton dhe falenderon Zotin, ne jemi te gjithe ne nje mendje besoj dhe ne duhet te nisemi nga pika te perbashketa dhe jo nga forma qe eshte e ndryshme.
1 Korintasve 11:26:

*26  Sepse sa herë të hani nga kjo bukë ose të pini nga kjo kupë, ju shpallni vdekjen e Zotit, derisa ai të vijë.*

 Zoti ju bekofte!

----------


## Shpresmiri

Mendoj se para se të flasim për kungimin duhet patjetër të kihet para sysh se ku bën pjesë kjo çështje. Nëse nuk e kemi të qartë nocionin "sakrament", ku bën pjesë edhe kungimi, shumë shpejt do të ndeshemi me keqkuptime të llojit "kjo është magji" etj. si këto.

Një ndër shtatë sakramentet (misteret) e kishës (katolike) bën pjesë edhe Kungimi. Protestantët nuk kanë mësim të përgjithshëm mbi sakramentet. Shkaku është se sakramenti konsiderohet një lloj i shpalljes së fjalës dhe një lloj predikimi dhe nuk konsiderohen simbole efikase të hirit.

Ç`është sakramenti? 

Është vepër e Jezu Krishtit dhe vepër e Kishës. Me të Krishti e sendërton veten si edhe Kisha veten. Prandaj sakramenti nuk mund të definohet pa Krishtin dhe pa Kishën.

_Sakramenti është simbol ritual i përhershëm të cilin e ka themeluar Hyji për të shenjuar hirin dhe që këtë hir ta prodhojë.

_ Ai është, pra, shenjë e dukshme e hirit të padukshëm të Zotit.


Tham se sakramentet janë shenja. Të shenjuarit është diçka tjetër nga eksplikacioni (shtjellimi). Shenjimi (domethënia) nuk shërbehet me analizë dhe me prova. 
Duhet pasë kujdes në këtë: ta kapësh dorën është një akt fizik, nëse këtë e bën psh. mjeku për të ndihmuar në shërimin e trupit. Mirëpo, ky akt është "gjest" (shenjë), nëse këtë e bë miku për ta shenjuar miqësinë. Eksplikacioni e shpjegon atë të parën, ndërsa vetëm me shenjim (domethënie) vijmë deri te kuptimi i atij të dytit.
Sakramentet, si simbole nuk mund t`i vendosim në eksplikacion dhe në dijeni as në një domethënie univoke. Ai njihet drejt, kur i lëshohemi dinamikës së domethnëies së tij që na shpie tek Zoti personal sikur shtrëngimi i dorës së mikut.

T`i racionalizosh shenjat domethënë t`i shkëputësh nga spontaniteti i tyre dhe t`i devitalizosh ato.

Simboli, qoftë fjalë apo vepër, bazohet në metaforë, dmth. në tejmbartjen e fantazisë dhe intelektit tonë nga një send në tjetrin. E po si? "Fjala e Zotit, kjo është fara..." = Jo, por kështu: Fjala e Zotit është *sikur* farë. Metafora nuk është eksplikacion. Për këtë arsye mbartë në vete lëngun e shpirtit dhe të zemrës. Këndej realizmi i simbolit, dmth. i asaj mënyre të të shprehurit që në vete nuk mbartë vetëm intelektualitetin e njeriut por edhe zemrën e tij. Këndej edhe nevoja që edhe misteret e Zotit të shprehen me simbol që është sakramenti (në rastin tonë kungimi), në mënyrë që shprehja e Zotit të jetë për njeriun homogjene.

Duke e pasë para sysh këtë reflektim të fundit nuk do të habitemi nëse hasim në simbole të ngjashme të sakramenteve edhe në religjionet natyrore. Koncili i Vatikanit mëson se asgjë nga ajo që është në ato religjione e vërtetë dhe e shenjtë nuk i hedhim (dëbojmë) (Nostra aetate, nr. 2). Kjo nuk do të thotë se sakramentet guxojmë t`i shohim si forma speciale apo të zhvilluara të këtyre religjioneve natyrore.  Kjo është vetëm shenjë sa  janë sakramentet tona simbole të mbarënjerëzishme, afër njeriut dhe natyrës së tij. Nuk i ka shpikur Jezu Krishti artificialisht por i ka marrë nga jeta e zakonshme njerëzore dhe nga përjetimi fetar. Megjithatë përskaj kësaj ane të përbashkët duhet cekur specificitetin dhe veçanësinë e sakramenteve të krishtera. Veçanësia e tyre qëndron në të vërtetën se janë burime të shpëtimit të mbinatyrshëm. Me këtë njëkohësisht sakramentet rrept i ndajmë nga ato vepra në religjionet natyrore me të cilat kryhet magjia. Magjinë e shpik njeriu për ta detyruar Hyjin në atë çfarë njeriu do. Sakramentet i shpik Hyji për ta thirrur njeriun kah vetja dhe për t`ia dhuruar shpëtimin.

Jeta kishtare dhe vetërealizimi kishtar nëpërmjet sakrmaneteve zbatohet në liturgji. Kështu sakramentet janë edhe shenja me të cilat zbatohet liturgjia kishtare. Sakramentet kanë për qëllim që njerëzit t`i shenjtërojë, ta sendërtojnë Trupin e Krishtit dhe më në fund për t`i shprehur Zotit nderimin. Sakramentet janë shenja _rituale_ dhe si të tillë bëjnë pjesë në lëmin e kultit. Vetëm lajmrohet vështirësia se a është sot kulti nëpërmjet simboleve ende i pranueshëm nga ana e njerëzve.
Jemi në botë por nuk jemi prej botës!

----------

